# Accessing funds in post office in childs name



## jmur (10 Feb 2014)

Hi there,
I am not sure where to post this question so sorry in advance if it is in the wrong place.

I have a 3 year old daughted and we opened a post office account in here name about 2 years ago. There is a decent balance in this account at present and we really need to withdraw these funds. 

I had tried but was told that we could not access this money until my child was 7. 

does anyone know if there is anything we can do to get at these funds? or are they now stuck in the post office.  ( I realise rules are rules and we should of been a bit more tuned in when opening account and read the terms and conditions. ) ...


----------



## emeralds (10 Feb 2014)

My son is now 17 and there was no way we could withdraw any of the money in his An Post account until he turned 7. Plus they know us well in our local office but those are the rules and they enforced them. It made no odds that we wanted to use the money to buy Prize Bonds. 
How much are you talking about?


----------



## jmur (10 Feb 2014)

THanks for reply... its not mega bucks circa 3.5 K just need it at the moment.... 

Thanks for your help


----------

